# stuff White People like...



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow! That is all I can say...


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

hahaha...it was hard to stop laughing to tell you how funny that was. I read it all with chris rocks voice in my head...even funnier....wow thanks for the post *copy, paste, email to...everyone lol still laughin


----------

